# What Happened to the Dog/Owner Post?



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Am I getting senile? I just saw a post about dogs looking like their owners, and it seems to have disappeared before I could find my photo.

I don't think my dog and I look alike at all, but some people seem to think there is a resemblance.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

charlie ,
not to sure about the resemblance ,

but why are you licking your dogs face (LOL) ?


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Charlie, you crack me up! Haven't seen the thread you are talking about.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

LMAO - Well Done!


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey Charlie,
Have you considered shaving your dog? Very funny!


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

sorry Charlie, I thought it was too stupid, not to mention my unpredictable [poor] English, which may make me say what I didn't want :-( (I mean, sometimes I fear that somebody may get offended, while seeing his beloved language, so spoiled by me).
--
Anyway, here the pic which started the thread (it's not me):


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL, Charlie. Good one!
I never understood people who dress up their dogs in with t-shirts and watches.
----
I don't look like any of my dogs, either!


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

...sippin the Rogain again I see.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

who ARE you?


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

scary people…or is this world just goin to the dogs?


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Maybe we and our dogs share personality traits more often than physical appearances.

My dog is Lazy.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

A few years ago I noted that within my family (this is true) - - My moody wife had a moody female Papillion, my short and plump sister had a short and plump female Corgi, my slim and athletic brother-in-law has a slim and athletic male Vizsla and I had an old and tired male Labrador Retriever.

Since then, my Lab has died and now I have an old and tired male Papillion.

Note - My wife, sister and brother-in-law know nothing about this site.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Mary Anne: Nice!!!!

Rich: I know what you mean…. sometimes I'm glad my wife doesn't read my comments here at LJ.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*That's what happens when you eat your dogs biscuits.*


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Nice photo,


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Very distinguished Charlie…


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Charlie - you are lookin' like Hugh Jackman… and he's hot.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

There has got to be a movie coming from that picture Charlie.

Very nice.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Charlie,
I think you look good with fur.
Don't forget it's tick and flea season,
where's your flea collar ?

Lisa


----------

